# July 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to July's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, copperarabian!*

copperarabian (16 votes)


----------



## Mike

Serafina (10 votes)


----------



## Mike

Alex09 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike

fightergirl2710 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

Abby (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

Oiseauii (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

naturegirl243 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Jessabell (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

newfiedragon (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mermaid Fish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

kalae (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlakbirdxGyarados (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettaluver4evr (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2033 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

MorganC2010 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Adabell (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

flowerslegacy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

mernincrazy8525 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Johnificent (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hisaki Yuki001 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

ollief9 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

youlovegnats (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MikiMaki (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

PewPewPew (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

riese98 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Kestral (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

mickos (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Loryen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BetterBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

PhilipPhish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MissRockyHorror (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Pataflafla (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MaggieLynn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

CyerRyn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

metalbetta (0 votes)


----------



## riese98

come on 0 again, that sucks! congrats to the winner.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Gratz to the winner! Yeaaa 2 votes!! lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

Woohoo! Feel the power of Peaches XD! Man, a lot of people participated this time!


----------



## Loryen

Darn! Zero votes? I thought I had a chance :-( Ah well, congrats to the winner!


----------



## Abby

im a little dumbfounded 8 people voted on spongebob usually i get 0 thanks guys he feels the love XD


----------



## riese98

yeh, my old boy feels the love to.... not really. i hate 0 votes.


----------



## copperarabian

Thanks to everyone who voted for Glofrindel and Seras, They feel loved XD


----------



## MaggieLynn

my goal for next time - 1 vote lol. This was fun just seeing all the entries people had  now im off to stalk my tanks to get a good picture lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, Copperarabian! Thanks to everyone who participated. There were a lot of really nice pics.


----------



## kathstew

Congrats Copperarabian! 
Lots of amazing pictures, I wish I could get some nice pictures of my fishies!


----------



## Tisia

I got 1 vote last month, and 2 this one, I'm so gonna win in about a year! lol

wtg copper ^_^


----------



## Serafina

Congratulations everybody for a great group of photos! Special thanks to everybody who voted for Peter.

Best wishes all,

Sarah


----------



## Oldfishlady

Congrats Copperarabian!...I tell ya...I had trouble picking this time....you guys are really getting some good shots......


----------



## flowerslegacy

Congratulations Copperarabian - that was truly an awesome photo! Just beautiful! And thanks to the person who voted for my little Ruby Tuesday. I took the shot when she was poised and ready to jump on me. Every time I feed her she poises and then jumps as high as she can - I had to lower her tank water! Thanks again!


----------



## bahamut285

I admit these were pretty hard to choose from, all great pictures. I think I picked the royal blue one, Oiseauii


----------



## Yurusumaji

Great pics. Congrats copperarabian!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Yay Copper!


----------



## newfiedragon

Congrats, Copperarabian!

Thanks to those who voted for my Newf! 3 votes!!!! Woot!!!! **happy, happy, happy dance!**


----------



## RayneForhest

YAY Copperarabian!!!! You take amazing pictures!


----------



## Vaughan06

Wow, I went through all of these photos and there really isn't one that isn't a winner.

Amazing pictures.


----------



## betta dude

awesome


----------

